# Game Thread: GMU vs. Florida



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone dumb enough to bet against George Mason? :biggrin:








vs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What an amazing turn of events.

Two SEC schools, a mid-major, and a historic program that hasn't been to the Final Four in a decade...Amazing!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll pick Florida in this one. The youthful exuberance will win out over the underdog, and Florida can get up and down too quickly for GMU.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

unlike overrated MSU, and overrated UNC, and a UCONN team that just doesnt seem to care as much as they should..........Florida will bring more than George Mason can handle.

i'm just amazed there is a guy on yahoo pick em who has picked the exact final four!!! And he's still in second place!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I love George Mason's team so much....Thomas has a great hook shot. Butler is a great shooter. Skinn is so quick. Lewis is amazing in the post.

But I have to go with Florida. I wanna say too athletic, but you could have said that about UConn vs. GM. 

So ummmm I'm just going with Florida because I have them winning it all. 

Also because it seems like they have more "heart" than the other talented teams that played George Mason.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

George Mason will win here. Florida's youth will shine through as they will underestimate the scrappy GMU team. Expect lots of turnovers on Florida's part.

And yes, I'm riding George Mason from here on out. Am I a bandwagoner? In this instance, you're damn right.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> i'm just amazed there is a guy on yahoo pick em who has picked the exact final four!!! And he's still in second place!


That guy just has to be stupid haha, I mean, what smart fan would have picked George Mason going to the Final Four and beating the teams that they beat? Okay, maybe the guy is genious.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have to guess that the George Mason selections were the result of homerism rather than luck or logic.It might be Jim Laranaga or someone in his immediate family...Almost has to be a GM fan,student or alumni.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> I would have to guess that the George Mason selections were the result of homerism rather than luck or logic.It might be Jim Laranaga or someone in his immediate family...Almost has to be a GM fan,student or alumni.


basically who picks george mason... that comes out of nowhere or he cheated


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

George Mason is a 6 point dog? Does anyone here think that Florida will win by 6+? I sure don't.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Florida will win by at least 10. Noah and Horford are friggin' monsters underneath and if Humphrey gets open looks he'll light it up. Don't get me wrong, GM has done more than anyone could have ever imagined. Well except for the genius on Yahoo that picked GM in the Final 4. I wonder if he's bet on GM to make it this far? If he did I bet he's loaded.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Florida. Noah is excelling at dribbling and get out on the backcourt if needed. He can change from outside to inside and attack. They are capable of producing 10 or better runs at least 35 times this year.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Florida might not be the most talented team George Mason has faced, but it will be the hungriest. 

Florida wins--and covers the spread easily.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bttt


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Looks like the dome was causing problems for GM early, but it looks like they've adjusted. Down only 3.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It looks like George Mason can't rebound at all. If Florida can keep up the defensive pressure all game, George Mason will be severly out matched.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Campbell's kinda good.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You can tell George Mason is the veteran team in this Final Four by how they're playing. Good fundamentals on the break and on defense.

Crazy how much early entries have affected the NCAA landscape.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why is Clark Kellogg screaming?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think either hte crowd was loud or his earpiece was broken


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I went outside to finish my yardwork at halftime.Come back and Florida is up big.Mason needs to answer with their on run.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Packer continues to spew crud out his mouth... "There's that same post up moce the officials have been letting go all night." It's a back down move, Billy. That's legal, ya bozo.


----------

